

Seeking a Boston YC Co-founder - rwalling

I'm looking for a co-founder for the upcoming Boston YC (I will be relocating to Boston in a couple months for other reasons). I have two web startup ideas I've been vetting for the past month, and I'm open to discussing yours. See my profile for contact info.
======
rwalling
I'm a hacker so I'm looking for either another hacker or someone with
experience on the business/fund-raising side.

I run a .NET development firm and have about 10 years of experience building
web apps. I've launched several of my own web apps and a couple products to
various degrees of success (sold 2 of them for a small profit, 1 for a better
profit, and one brings in about 20% of my income month to month).

If you're interested drop me a line. I'm willing to discuss things further
(including the ideas), via email.

------
inklesspen
You might want to tell us more about yourself. A startup isn't the same thing
as a marriage, but they do have a few things in common, and one of them is
that it's more likely to work out if you know your partner.

------
ideas101
r u looking for hacker co-founder?

~~~
inklesspen
English literacy, perhaps?

